
Commit Every Day, Blog Every Week - jcla1
http://nathanleclaire.com/blog/2013/10/16/commit-every-day/
======
8ig8
I find it helpful to end the day by defining the first task for the next day
of coding. The task needs to be specific and it needs to be quick and easy. I
write it on a scrap of paper and leave it on the keyboard.

This gets me into the project with little to no friction and provides a quick
accomplishment.

It helps avoid the mind-wandering morning thoughts of "where was I" and "what
should I do today".

It's basically the Hemingway hack that's been mentioned plenty of times...

"The best way is always to stop when you are going good and when you know what
will happen next. If you do that every day … you will never be stuck. Always
stop while you are going good and don’t think about it or worry about it until
you start to write the next day. That way your subconscious will work on it
all the time. But if you think about it consciously or worry about it you will
kill it and your brain will be tired before you start."

------
teddyh
Reminds me of Joel’s classic “Fire And Motion” blog post:
[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000339.html](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000339.html)

------
japhyr
I'm on day 55 of a github streak, and it's been really good for me. It has
motivated me to take my main project [0] farther than I would have otherwise,
and it has pushed me to improve my overall git workflow.

One thing that might affect my streak is the use of feature branches. I'm a
hobbyist-getting-more-serious programmer, and I am just getting away from the
lazy habit of pushing every commit to master. But branch commits don't count
towards your contributions until you merge them, and I'm not sure how that
affects streaks.

That said, if the point is to just make a commit each day and you're not
measuring that with a github streak, there's no difficulty. I like these
goals; I'm always curious to see if announcements of good intentions like this
go anywhere.

[0] - [http://introtopython.org](http://introtopython.org)

edit: s/commit/merge/

------
sz4kerto
> 'Blog Every Week'

Make sure you use that blog title generator posted to HN few days ago, that'll
guarantee you benefit the humankind.

~~~
edwinyzh
what's the link plz?

~~~
haraball
Medium Maker
([http://benjaminhawkyard.co.uk/medium/](http://benjaminhawkyard.co.uk/medium/))
from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6645925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6645925)

------
3stripe
Good luck!

And a suggestion on the design front: if you're going to be generating that
much content, make sure your blog is friendly on the eye, constraining your
fluid width layout so you get a maximum of 12-15 words/line would be an easy
win :)

------
taspeotis
The "commit every day" part reminds me of this [1].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6389019](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6389019)

~~~
ryanseys
I am the author of [1]. This post actually has motivated me to start a similar
effort. Perhaps not the GitHub streak (again), but the blogging for sure! A
blog post per week sounds like a very reasonable goal.

------
steveklabnik
Committing every day is hard. I had a third of a year going, and then, after
an intense month of travel, my first day back at home I forgot to commit and
broke the streak.

Good luck!

------
basicallydan
Good luck! If you blog with Jekyll, at least you can easily check off the
'commit' portion for one of the days of each week.

------
reiz
Pushing every day commits to GitHub is easier than writing blog posts every
week. But I wish you all the best man! Keep it up.

~~~
rmetzler
putting the blog in a repo on GitHub will turn commits into blog posts ;-)

